# Theft in Hotel, what recourse



## Northie (23 May 2007)

Hi All, I'm hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction.

My sister was staying in a hotel in the last while for one night. She was part of a large group. At some point when they were having dinner and in the bar her room and a number of others were broken into. 90% of her belongings were taken including clothes, perscription glasses, etc amounting to somewhere in the region of 1000 Euros. The gardai were called and they figure the window was forced and entry gained that way (she's adamant that she closed the window)

Anyway to shorten the whole thing the hotel are claiming that they are only covered to a maximum of 126 euros per person. Am I justified in thinking this is unreasonable in this day and age. Does she have to go with this or is it possible for her to claim against them regardless of what their cover is?

Its early stages but she justs wants to know what options she might have. I figure if having given the hotel a chance to come good if they don't she could always try the bad publicity route of a call to Joe Duffy.

Anyone any thoughts, it justs stings to write it off as a bad experience


----------



## Ravima (23 May 2007)

has she all risks cover under her house insurance? if so, that might come into play. AFAIK, the Hotel proprietors Act gives minimal cover to guests belongings with two notable exceptions, goods left with management for safekeeping, ie valuables to be put in safe and vehicles of guests registered to stay that night in the hotel.

what possible perverted pleasure could you get from badmouthing the premises on live radio?


----------



## gonk (23 May 2007)

I fail to see why the hotel is liable. It's not their fault, any more than if your sister had her handbag stolen while having a drink in the bar. As Ravima has noted, if she has household insurance, her losses are more than likely covered.


----------



## brodiebabe (24 May 2007)

Where in Ireland was this hotel?  The same thing happened to a colleague of mine, would be interested to know if it was the same hotel.


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2007)

Please be aware of the posting guidelines on potential defamation.


----------



## colm (25 May 2007)

I had a similar experience a few years back with a van broken into while staying in a hotel....
Their disclaimer holds up. You claim off your insurance not theirs.


----------



## extopia (25 May 2007)

Northie said:


> 90% of her belongings were taken including clothes, perscription glasses, etc amounting to somewhere in the region of 1000 Euros....



With all due respect, that's really hard to believe. Ninety percent?


----------



## leafs (25 May 2007)

Good reminder about being more aware when staying in a hotel?


----------



## ClubMan (25 May 2007)

extopia said:


> With all due respect, that's really hard to believe. Ninety percent?


Why is it hard to believe that the original poster might be posting the truth?


----------



## Northie (25 May 2007)

Extopia, yes may be hard to believe but it seems she was too neat with her things, they obviously grapped her bag and dumped everything within reach into, including moisturiser, makup etc. Seems incredible, what is really annoying is that she and the gardai figure must of it will be dumped somewhere. She was relatively lucky, one poor lady was left with what she was wearing!

 don't want to mention the hotel as it appears what has gone before is correct and they are still in diiscussions with my sister and the gardai.

I understand about claiming off her own insurance but its a bit annoying that the Hotel Proprietors Act still has such a low level of cover for guests. 126 Euros would barely cover an outfit. Surely you should expect some kind of decent cover for general items left in your room. Its definitely a lesson learned but it could easily happen again as there was nothing she could have done to lessen the loss other then sitting in the bar with her bag!


----------



## RainyDay (2 Jun 2007)

I heard a similar case being discussed on Newstalk consumer rights spot with Andrew whathisname who seems to have an encyclopaedic knowledge of such things. He mentioned that the relevant Act had one section which extended the liability of the owners beyond the €126 limit in certain circumstances, possibly if the owners had been negligent. Might be worth crawling through the Act to confirm your rights.


----------

